# Radio help



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

There is a cobra radio and Shakespeare antenna on new boat. I had noticed coax what's pulled out of connection at back of radio. Picked up new fitting and installed. Tried radio and when I keyed up the mic the fuse blew. Put in new fuse keyed up mic fuse blew again. Would this be from bad antenna connection? Never tried radio before this. Any input appreciated. Was gonna check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

One way to see if it's the antenna would be to unhook it and see if keying the mic would blow the fuse. If it doesn't then you have an issue with your antenna and / or connection.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

What size fuse is in it? It should be at least a 6 amp up to 10 amp fuse. If it's small, say a 3 amp, that could be part of the problem.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The antenna should not be the problem... I would make sure right fuse is in first and if not there is a short somewhere in the system that is causing the fuse to blow


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

When it happened I checked wires under the dashboard. Real short runs to the fuse box. Connections were solid. But yes it is fused 3 amps. I'll change to bigger fuse and try. I'll also unplug antenna and try. I asked about antenna because wasnt sure if a stray strand on that coaxial wire braid would possibly cause that. On my way to go check it out. Thanks.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The fuse blowing is indicative of the RF output transistors being bad, which was probably result of a bad antenna connection. Don't bother getting radio fixed, just buy another and get somebody that knows what they are doing to put a new connector on the antenna coax. Preferably soldered on.


----------

